# Truck sander wanted



## Cariboo (Nov 16, 2011)

I'm looking for a tailgate sander or 7' box sander. I'm in BC but willing to travel for the right unit. Also looking for price per yard for reference as sanding will be a new addition to my company. Any brands of Sanders to stay away from!? 
Thanks for any leads!


----------



## Colombocustom (Oct 29, 2006)

I have a western tornado 1.5 yd v box
For sale. 
3k spreader and harness
Cleveland Ohio, Southwest suburbs


----------



## snowman55 (Nov 20, 2007)

That's the brand to away from.

Jk..... funny ask a guy to sell you something and then ask him if it's something you should stay away from.


----------



## leolkfrm (Mar 11, 2010)

charge twice the cost of the salt plus 10% is a good starting point


----------



## Scott Taylor (Sep 5, 2018)

Still available?


----------

